# Lfts 11-1-2014



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

18-20 MPH north winds and chilly here in Lapeer county. Might wait for these winds to calm and hit it tomorrow morning.


----------



## SIaBST (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll be on stand by 730. Sitting over their favorite acorn plot facing north. Swamp just to the west it should all make for a good combination today. Still windy in Ingham and hoping I can last til noon, the morning is all ive got today.


----------



## Sustainable (Jan 10, 2014)

Seen a buck running across the road in the direction to my stand


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Less than ideal wind but I'm gonna push my luck. Getting ready to walk out now. Didn't see any deer on the drive to hillsdale but I saw plenty of trucks out. Good luck today to everyone!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Winds at 15-20 and gusting to 27 in Oakland County.
It would be a good morning for duck hunting :lol:
I'll be out all day tomorrow.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Getting ready in my truck as we speak in Ionia Co.


----------



## tman1560 (Jul 27, 2010)

Is it moby dick?


----------



## TKZOutdoors (Aug 22, 2013)

Sanilac county, the snow on the ground will help with the bloodtrail. Good luck gentlemen.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Windy in Jackson Co with the best wind (N) of the year for me. I will be in my north facing stand hoping the bruiser who rubbed a telephone pole sized tree presents his vitals within 5 min of me crawling up &#128518;

I am waiting for dawn to walk out, testing out Jeff's theory


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Decided to go out at first light and try some new area this morning


----------



## bkglad (Sep 25, 2012)

Sitting high up in the recliner. Was at the monroe football game last night working and was miserable, couldn't do it agin this morning. Last night was one those nights I question my job as an athletic trainer. 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

bkglad said:


> Sitting high up in the recliner. Was at the monroe football game last night working and was miserable, couldn't do it agin this morning. Last night was one those nights I question my job as an athletic trainer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


SMCC game at Navarre Field?

I live a couple blocks from there......last I saw the score it was 63-0 for the home team.

Wish I was in my recliner instead of at the shop.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

In stand in Jackson co. Cold and windy. Hoping a bruiser walks by soon so I can get out already. Haha


----------



## bkglad (Sep 25, 2012)

jstfish48162 said:


> SMCC game at Navarre Field?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No monroe high, we won 47-15 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cold and very quiet here in Wellston


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Already had what looked to be a 6 with a busted main beam come through. Now theres a doe thats getting harrased and laid down in the middle of the field with the buck right behind her. Hopefully they make there way here. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cadillac looked like a winter wonder land last night


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

farmlegend said:


> Looks to be quite a bit breezier than forecast 24hr ago.
> So much for the tree that has me facing straight north.


Would have been a GREAT day to duck hunt a small flooding on the west side.

Pick the lowest fruit, I always say.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Heard one come through in the dark. Just had a doe come right under me


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Up in kent county public. Very nice out. Bow is ready, now need a deer.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Checking in for day 1 of my 9 day vacation. Starting in ravenna, then moving to hesperia later today, then scottville for the rest of my trip. Weather is beautiful this morning, light N breeze, perfect for this stand! Gotta go, I hear leaves crunching.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Just had a button buck come running in to my scent wick grunting away


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Had a nice surprise this morning. Corn has all been cut in the last couple days...woot woot


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

First sit of the year in my favorite stand here in Antrim County. One 2" spike so far.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

What a fantastic morning. 22degrees light breeze, crunchy,snow on the ground and deer are running all around.
A young buck is feeling frisky.
Had 6 deer come by so far followed by a forker


Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nocked Up (Oct 12, 2014)

Only seen one decent sized deer so far. Looked like a big doe or small buck.

Any of you guys think it would be worth an all day sit? Surprised at the low numbers this morning.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Stellar morning


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice morning here in Arenac county. No deer sightings yet but they normally come through later in morning so hopes are high! Good luck!!!


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

3small bucks and button buck so far. Just had a baldy bed down 80 yards away


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

7 pt just got the pass


----------



## SIaBST (Sep 29, 2010)

Just had a 6 wander thru, sniffing and checking the whole way. Waiting on something bigger.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks for the updates guys. I am going to work today, but hunt a long morning sit tomorrow. The wind here in South Central MI is still blowing pretty good. I just found out that my thurs-sunday next weekend is locked up, not good news! I was thinking that would be the very best 4 days of the year. I just hope to get it done before then! I only have one buck tag left, he will have to be a good one for me to loose an arrow.

Keep the updates coming, I will be glued to this thread all day. I am anxious to hear some reports of midday buck movement.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Hit one at first light. Public land in Alcona Co. Still on stand right now. Shot looked good but bc I can't see my arrow down there and I didn't see him go down in freaking out a bit. Shot him in a big scrape I have a trail cam over that Is on video mode. Could be interesting. Going to look for my arrow soon. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

HunterHads said:


> Hit one at first light. Public land in Alcona Co. Still on stand right now. Shot looked good but bc I can't see my arrow down there and I didn't see him go down in freaking out a bit. Shot him in a big scrape I have a trail cam over that Is on video mode. Could be interesting. Going to look for my arrow soon.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sweet keep us updated


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

HunterHads said:


> Hit one at first light. Public land in Alcona Co. Still on stand right now. Shot looked good but bc I can't see my arrow down there and I didn't see him go down in freaking out a bit. Shot him in a big scrape I have a trail cam over that Is on video mode. Could be interesting. Going to look for my arrow soon.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Just had 7 run at me from the north. Cant tell wh at the are. Now the doin circles all over the woods


----------



## billings59 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just hit a decent doe. Shot looked a little high. Going to give it a bit. No pass thru but could see blood running down opposite side.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

8 point bed down 50 yds out

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

4 pt just went through nose to the ground


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Just got down to find my arrow. 2 deer took off from the spot I last saw him which has me a little concerned but the arrow looks good!










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Bowhunt said:


> Calhoun


Thanks, just trying to measure the progress the rut is making towards the south. 


Soy beans here I come


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

HunterHads said:


> Only went 60 yards!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Moe6441 (Oct 5, 2010)

All settle in here in ionia.. Not as windy as I thought it would be.. Good luck fellas.. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

Finally back on stand in Allegan county, or at least in the blind. Good luck tonight guys


----------



## DREW (Oct 30, 2005)

Slow in Berrien County this morning


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

HunterHads said:


> Only went 60 yards!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great looking deer, nice shot!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Great morning. Big guy chasing but never came closer than 100 yards. Lots of movement. Spike licked my tinks hang. Tonight perfect wind. Camera ready. 

Kicked two out of plot. Tick tock.


----------



## lapeerhunter10 (Sep 26, 2014)

Heading out in Lapeer county. Let's hope they're moving tonight


----------



## MSUTurfGuy (Sep 7, 2009)

Slow but beautiful morning here in Barry county. Back in the Lonewolf till dark and hopefully things will pick up as the wind dies down this evening. Tomorrow looks great! Good luck everyone!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Seen two at 2:30. Hope my gut is right swaped stands


----------



## Ruthunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Nothing yet in Ingham county. Still a little windy. Big set of fresh tracks on the way in. Hope he comes back. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Just had to remind a squirrel that I was bigger than him just to keep him off my lap.


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Back out in Antrim County. Congrats to his mornings lucky hunters. Only saw very small spike this morning. Probably sit tomorrow out with a south wind coming so hoping to get it done tonight!


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Been sitting since 230 in arenac. Still no deer sightings today which is very odd. Light wind. Hunting a grass field that we call the kill field for good reason. Let's see if it lives up to its name


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats to those who connected! I'm back out in Jackson co. Already saw a lone doe only been sitting for 5 minutes.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Kicked up two youngins on the way in. Mama was with them this morning and now she's not.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Back at it in Huron county. Nothing this morning in the honey hole stand except a fox. Hopefully this evening. Took 2 nine points from here in the past.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pickle252 (Dec 24, 2013)

Been on stand since 3:45. Nothing yet. High hopes for tonight!!! Oakland county


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Southern clare county again. Deer are moving.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Clinton county, a little windy, but saw 8 baldies on the way out. Hopefully a nice one will be chasing them soon. Good luck to everyone. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nocked Up (Oct 12, 2014)

Just had a Beautiful 6pt go through at about 45 yards.

Grunted at him and st first he seemed interested. Thought he was going to circle around but haven't seen him since.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Anybody else having success with grunts, bleats, or rattling?


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

motdean said:


> Anybody else having success with grunts, bleats, or rattling?



Not today but the past few hunts yes


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Sparky 8 front yard.


----------



## theangler (Dec 30, 2004)

cstroh said:


> Clearly! been in since 3 first time I haven't seen deer at this stand by now still time tho thinking warm thoughts lol north 65 n 23


I screwed with your pile


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

motdean said:


> Anybody else having success with grunts, bleats, or rattling?



I grunted at one a half hour ago. He snortwheezed and I gave him the same. He walked out of the thicket and now has a hole in him :evilsmile.


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> I grunted at one a half hour ago. He snortwheezed and I gave him the same. He walked out of the thicket and now has a hole in him :evilsmile.


Let's see him, congrats.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Gonna wait. He made it across the field, stopped and then bounded. I think he's down there.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

I grunted a buck in. Only he flanked my blindside - bailed out and all I heard were snapping logs at the top of the hill...


----------



## fishon!!00 (Apr 2, 2005)

I got one to come to a bleat can tonight waiting for the tracking help


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

theangler said:


> I screwed with your pile


No pile to screw with angler just think my oak crops done of the year Gota tuckin to the bedding now...did see one Lil ways out couldn't tell what it was didn't answer my calls lol


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Had a decent 120-130 inch 10pt come out. I hunt a property on the flight path to metro airport. This buck walks all the way across the field straight at me. I am hunting the ground. He finally starts to turn broadside at 35-40 yards. All of a sudden a huge 747 comes over roaring and low, Air force 1... buck spooked a bit from that, starts walking looking around. I could not stop him close enough for a shot. Then I feel the wind hit me from the south, swirling wind. So either he got a bit of my wind or Obama just screwed me out of a nice buck...


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Me and my brother had a great night hunting about 150 yards apart in Jackson co. He saw 5 doe and a shooter 8pt, just a tad too far. I saw 12 doe, 4pt, 6pt, and. Different shooter 8. Too far as well. Young bucks were chasing, both bigger bucks had no interest in the doe around them. Back at it in the morning!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

You guys have me fired up! I will be out really early in the Am. Going to sit a looong morning tomorrow. See you here then


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Came close tonight on a nice 9 point he came in right at dark following some does. Got down wind of me at 35 yards. Grunt call on my arm made a little noise as I started to draw as he bolted. He stopped a little ways off and didn't see to be too spooked. I'll give him a few days and be back after him


----------



## HAWKEYE29 (Dec 11, 2010)

My buddy hit one hard tonight at 25 yards. He's pretty sure it was dead center of the shoulder. He found the arrow with great blood on it but was broke off with only a foot of penetration. Measured another arrow and at least four inches of arrow is still in him. Ovisally backed out with no blood before it ran in to the bedding area. He's bumming. Said everything looked and felt good except for hitting it in the shoulder. He saw it run away with the arrow in him. Find out in the morning I guess.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

WACKNSTACK said:


> Had a decent 120-130 inch 10pt come out. I hunt a property on the flight path to metro airport. This buck walks all the way across the field straight at me. I am hunting the ground. He finally starts to turn broadside at 35-40 yards. All of a sudden a huge 747 comes over roaring and low, Air force 1... buck spooked a bit from that, starts walking looking around. I could not stop him close enough for a shot. Then I feel the wind hit me from the south, swirling wind. So either he got a bit of my wind or Obama just screwed me out of a nice buck...


Wont be the first buck Obama has screwed someone out of...or the last. 





Sent from big thumbs on a tiny keyboard.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> Wont be the first buck Obama has screwed someone out of...or the last.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sitting here in disbelief of how this went down. I mean how did this happen? 

I almost cant grasp what happened and I was there and its replaying in my mind over and over, the way the sun made the white on his throat and his rack just shine! If he would have just walked the scrape line after working the one over where he stepped in the field. :rant::rant::rant:


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Saw three bucks and two does tonight in hillsdale county. A 9-pt ran off the two little bucks and would not let them close to his doe. Unfortunately they never got closer than 60 yds in the hour I was watching them. Best sit in 4 yrs owning the property. Glad I am here another week!!!


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Had a great sit tonight in Barry county. 6 doe and a dandy 2.5 7pt that got a pass from me. He chased 3 does around for a while grunting like a fool. Then started thrashing trees 15 yards from my stand. That was the first chasing I've seen. It has begun


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2fieldspringers (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello EV1. First time, long time.......Figured I would chime in. Day one of 9 straight for me. Northern Macomb County 2 doe this AM, 3 doe this evening. Pretty slow....


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Shot a nice 8 at 4:00 this afternoon. Wasn't in my stand 2 minutes! Just shows how quick your luck can change. 










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

A beautiful all day sit. Lots of action with a couple of close calls. One beautiful buck at last light came within 60 yards but winded me. All done in michigan till the 15 th. Headed for Ohio wed. for a week. Man i love November!

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Other than freezing temps deer were moving good tonight. Had a shooter get past the backside of my tree tonight. Looked to my back left and there he was walking away like he was on a mission. Grabbed the grunt and pulled him in front of my tree. Full draw with him broadside @ 25 yds, but I know twigs are missing in the lowlight conditions. Had to pass, hopefully he offers another opportunity. Watched him dogging does until it was too dark to see. Had to blow them out of the field.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice buck hoytman congrats.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Brushbuster. Good luck,it's turning up out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Drew a blank in the UP tonight......Saw nothing bumped nothing.......

Dave


----------



## MSUTurfGuy (Sep 7, 2009)

What a beautiful day in the woods! Had a slow morning with an active afternoon and evening seeing 15 total deer, most of which were button bucks and doe's. Waited all day to see a buck trailing a doe and he never showed. This nice mature doe presented me with a nice shot opportunity just before 6pm and I let the Mathews eat! Things seem to be heating up in the woods here in Barry Co. I love sweet November!!!










Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> I grunted at one a half hour ago. He snortwheezed and I gave him the same. He walked out of the thicket and now has a hole in him :evilsmile.


Sounds like you caught up with the first bucks brother. Good luck!


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

called in a decent 8 and no shot and had a dandy vome in at last light at forty yards put the number 3 pin on ribs and let her go andall the rage got was wood hit a branch arrow ended up 20 feet left of where deer was standing stickin straight up i am pretty disgusted to say the least


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

What a beautiful day in the woods! Tagged out tonight, put another doe down. First time ever filling both tags so I'm pretty stoked. A full freezer for us! 











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishon!!00 (Apr 2, 2005)

fishon!!00 said:


> I got one to come to a bleat can tonight waiting for the tracking help[/QUOte
> Here he is short track job went about 60 yards


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

that is the best adrenaline rush ever when they come runnin in to the can


----------



## MSUTurfGuy (Sep 7, 2009)

fishon!!00 said:


> fishon!!00 said:
> 
> 
> > I got one to come to a bleat can tonight waiting for the tracking help[/QUOte
> ...


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

FREEPOP said:


> I grunted at one a half hour ago. He snortwheezed and I gave him the same. He walked out of the thicket and now has a hole in him :evilsmile.


Where is he ??? Hopefully ya got em.
I'll be after er hard tomorrow. After reading the post from today & my buddy arrowing his biggest, chasing does like crazy this am. I'd say it's begun !!!

Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

Didn't hunt tonight. But got to watch a 6 point chasing 4 does around in my field behind the house. Also have some very interesting trail can pics from the last couple days....things are finally getting started up in the U.P. too.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Symmetrical 10 point ....125...130 or so pic to come


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

Congrats.!! nice shot.!



kozal01 said:


> What a beautiful day in the woods! Tagged out tonight, put another doe down. First time ever filling both tags so I'm pretty stoked. A full freezer for us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

langkg said:


> Congrats.!! nice shot.!



Thank you! Also, congrats to the other successful hunters, some beautiful deer posted tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------

